# FF : One 5" to 6" Vieja FREE



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Bought this from Budahrox about 6 weeks ago. He is a very dorminant beast with nice color. His full size can reach 12 to 14". Presently he is kept by himself. Due to re-structuring of my tanks, I don't have the space to keep him by himself anymore. He is more like a midas or a flowerhorn.



















$20.00 NO HOLDS!!!!! First come first serve.


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

This guys got lots O personality & great colors. 
Good luck with the sale Peter!!
Cheers!!


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Early morning bump !!!!!


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

This beast is FREE now. No rooms to put him by himself.


----------



## Ted Rollins (May 6, 2010)

*The beast*

I'll take the beast!


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Just pm you back.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Potential taker backed off. This beast is still available !!!!!!!

This beast is very very entertaining if he is by himself as he likes to landscape his own tank by moving everything in the tank including rocks, woods + gravel.


----------



## fishbait (Apr 24, 2010)

*synspilus*

I have one already Peter. Would two get along?


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

still available for free ? i can take it


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

would he be ok with a severum? in a 55 gal


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Pending for pick up. Will advise if this beast is still available later.

Thanks you for all of your interest !!!!!!!


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

I doubt it. Vieja Symspila male??? doesn't matter. will have a Kokak Moment and every once in awhile, kill everything in the tank. end. 

hey, I'll take him!


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Gone...gone....gone


----------

